# I just ordered my new 70-200 f2.8 MkII today!



## wsmith96 (Sep 7, 2013)

....and now, the delivery wait... :'(


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats. Let's see some pics after it arrives.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats! It's one of my favorite lenses! I don't envy the waiting period though. It's always torture for me, even for the little things! =)


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 7, 2013)

I should be clear - it's a canon refurbished lens, so it's not "new." But, a canon refurb with a year warranty is good enough for me.


----------



## TM (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats! I love my 70-200mm f2.8 II and it never lets me down. I've purchased a couple refurb lenses from Canon as well. All have been very sharp and in pristine working condition.


----------



## papaxyang (Sep 7, 2013)

welcome to the family =]


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks - this is my first L and most likely the gateway to others.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrat's you are going to love this lens


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats! You will love this lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 7, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS 8) 8) ... a beautiful lens and an excellent performer ... may it serve you well!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats! One of top three zooms ever made, after my 200 f2 decided to screw me over I really miss it. The AF will blow your mind


----------



## eli452 (Sep 7, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS. Now is the worst time. The money paid for, but no merchandise. The hand sweat and tickle, you are helpless. Be brave!


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 7, 2013)

I am officially a green-eyed monster!

Have fun when it arrives!


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 7, 2013)

You won't regret it. It's a fantastic lens. Brilliant for portraits and sport. Takes the 1.4 extender really well. I haven't used a better Canon lens. I think it's the best of all (I haven't tried the 135mm but maybe someday )


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2013)

Live long and prosper with it!
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 7, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> Thanks - this is my first L and most likely the gateway to others.



Congrats 

I feel like 70-200 is a MUST have lens in every Canon shooter bags.


----------



## beckstoy (Sep 7, 2013)

It's my only Canon lens, L or otherwise, which didn't require any AF adjustments in-camera. Paired with my 5DM3 it's a freakin' dream. It almost NEVER comes off my camera!

Once you get it, try to always shoot at f2.8 - this is where it really shines.

Have fun!


----------



## shashinkaman (Sep 9, 2013)

Does it feel 'loose' when you mount it on your camera??? Careful there, cause that would ruin the experience :'( :'(


----------



## gofasta (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been considering this same purchase. Can anyone confirm whether the refurbs include the lens hood and lens bag?


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 9, 2013)

gofasta said:


> I've been considering this same purchase. Can anyone confirm whether the refurbs include the lens hood and lens bag?



Hard to say:
http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/eos-digital-slr-camera-lenses-specials/lenses-flashes/refurbished-lenses-speedlites/ef-70-200mm-f-28l-is-ii-usm-refurbished

The "Features" tab implies that it is in the box, but the "What's in the Box" tab just lists optional accessories for some reason.

Presume it's all there b/c the refurb price is too close to new MSRP, but I've never bought a refurb. 

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 9, 2013)

I just bought a refurbished 100mm 2.8L Macro and it DID indeed come with a lens hood and bag, although these items were not listed on the Canon Direct Store page


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 9, 2013)

In a few days I'll let you know what comes in the box.


----------



## SwnSng (Sep 9, 2013)

This lens is my work horse. I have shot nature, landscape, sports and parties with this. Some of my sharpest and clearest images are from this lens. Make sure AF is calibrated, at purchase. I had to get mine calibrated after but fortunately i'm 25 minutes away from the Canon repair department in Irvine. Congrats on the purchase...It shoots wide open pretty damn flawlessly all things being equal.


----------



## Chapaboy (Sep 9, 2013)

gofasta said:


> I've been considering this same purchase. Can anyone confirm whether the refurbs include the lens hood and lens bag?



I bought the 24-70 2.8II from Canon Refurbs and it came with hood, bag, caps and the lens looked like new. it was perfect and it is now my best lens. I remember that I had the same fear but reading the entire thing said that included everything..... one thing though ... it does not come with the original box.... is a white simpler box

I will buy again refurbs. I saved a ton of money.

I hope this helps


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 9, 2013)

ive had mine for about two years...the dudes face at adorama retail when i paid for it was like "daaaaaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnnnnn.....2k++??? Daaaamnnnnnnn"

Best f'ing lens. with the 24-105, a prime, and an ultra wide, your set for all kinds of shooting.

Shooting @ fashion week over the weekend, there were TONS of them around. Even photoogs ive sen there for years with a 50mm have stepped it up.

Congrats dude!

PS- practice standing FAR away from subjects


----------



## sanfranchristo (Sep 9, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> I should be clear - it's a canon refurbished lens, so it's not "new." But, a canon refurb with a year warranty is good enough for me.



I got mine from them also and it's indistinguishable from new, apart from the generic box. I actually like buying from Canon refurbished because (at least in my head) they've been tested and verified more than a normal production run (otherwise there'd be no "bad" copies of new lenses).


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats! I've exchanged my 4.0IS for the 2.8IS II a week ago. Still trying to get used to this beast. Extremely happy overall! ;D


----------



## Badger (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you a pro or prosumer?
Did you consider the new Tamron 70-200 before picking the Canon?
I was and am still thinking about the Canon 70-200 but the more I'm reading and more importantly seeing about the Tamron, I'm thinking it may fill my needs and save me a few $. BTW, I'm not a pro, just love the sport. Whatever I get will be paired with my 6D.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations! The 70-200 f2,8 II is a great lens. You’ll love it. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, congratulations on the purchase, I'm sure you will have many years of great Images from this Lens, it's one of my most used, very adaptable.

To see what is possible you need go no further than CR, some amazing Images posted here with this Lens.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 10, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> In a few days I'll let you know what comes in the box.



It'll come with the collar, hood and case. It will probably be, as someone mentioned earlier, "indistinguishable from new." It will be heavy. It will be wonderful.

I bought one last march from Canon, so for once I know what I'm talking about 8)

PS: I found this to be a nice accessory:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756818-REG/B_W_66_1066111_77mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 10, 2013)

Badger said:


> Are you a pro or prosumer?
> Did you consider the new Tamron 70-200 before picking the Canon?
> I was and am still thinking about the Canon 70-200 but the more I'm reading and more importantly seeing about the Tamron, I'm thinking it may fill my needs and save me a few $. BTW, I'm not a pro, just love the sport. Whatever I get will be paired with my 6D.



I'm not a Pro (yet), but would consider my self and advancing amature. I did not consider the Tamron this time, though I understand that many have had great success with their 70-200 offering. I don't have anything against Tamron - I have no experience with them and don't have a shop close by to check them out. I opted to go with Canon because I know it will work with my camera site unseen and I have some experience borrowing a friends' mk I. Perhaps that's short sighted of me, but at this point in time, I'm happy to stay with canon equipment. 

I am very interested in some of the new sigma lenses that have come out - the 18-35 and the 35mm. I plan on renting those at a later time.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations.

Best of luck to you, I know you will love the lens.

Once you start down the L path, forever will it dominate your destiny.




quote author=gofasta link=topic=16832.msg311663#msg311663 date=1378746700]
I've been considering this same purchase. Can anyone confirm whether the refurbs include the lens hood and lens bag?
[/quote]


----------



## K3nt (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats! It is an awesome piece of kit. 
Be aware that the L-fever you're about to catch is a disease that currently can only be kept in check by regular expulsions of significant monetary value against new L-lenses. 
Dangerous but oh, so satisfying.


----------



## stolpe (Sep 10, 2013)

My favourite lens as well, save up now for the 24-70 f2.8L USM II.

/ Stolpe


----------



## BoneDoc (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a great decision indeed. When in doubt, go with the tried and true, even if it costs more initially. Over time, you will actually save because you won't have to buy twice.

As for me, I'm a bit more adventurous, so I went ahead and go for the Tamron. I got both, and after about a week of usage, I find that their IQ, and ease of use mostly on par with each other. I have some shots that look better on Canon, and some shots that look better on Tamron. When the focus is dead on, and the subject (or my hand doesn't move), it's hard to tell the difference between the two lens, even for casual pixel peepers.

However, I do admit that the Canon exudes (slightly) better build quality, and a sense of luxury. Is a Merc C class 10,000 better than a well equipped Honda Accord? Opinion will vary.




wsmith96 said:


> Badger said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a pro or prosumer?
> ...


----------



## IanSpiers (Sep 10, 2013)

Gratz' on the new lens! I'm sure you'll love it!

The v.1 70-200 IS was my favorite for years. I sold it a few months ago but just couldn't live without it--my order for the v.2 arrives tomorrow!


----------



## terminatahx (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats man! Time to stalk the UPS man!


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 10, 2013)

Have to agree with the others - it is an outstanding lens!

Congrats!!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Yes, congratulations on the purchase, I'm sure you will have many years of great Images from this Lens, it's one of my most used, very adaptable.
> 
> To see what is possible you need go no further than CR, some amazing Images posted here with this Lens.



+1


----------



## Solar B (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not pro enough to justify the 2.8, so I "settled" on the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM.
It is also an amazing lens.
This little brother to the 2.8 always gets forgotten about lol.


----------



## RGF (Sep 10, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> ....and now, the delivery wait... :'(



congrats. Enjoy it - it is a great lens


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 10, 2013)

BoneDoc said:


> That's a great decision indeed. When in doubt, go with the tried and true, even if it costs more initially. Over time, you will actually save because you won't have to buy twice.
> 
> As for me, I'm a bit more adventurous, so I went ahead and go for the Tamron. I got both, and after about a week of usage, I find that their IQ, and ease of use mostly on par with each other. I have some shots that look better on Canon, and some shots that look better on Tamron. When the focus is dead on, and the subject (or my hand doesn't move), it's hard to tell the difference between the two lens, even for casual pixel peepers.
> 
> However, I do admit that the Canon exudes (slightly) better build quality, and a sense of luxury. Is a Merc C class 10,000 better than a well equipped Honda Accord? Opinion will vary.



5yrs 2 montns ago, my wife was in a car accident. Thanks to her 2006 Merc E55 AMG. She still alive and normal. Not so lucky for other camry and accord drivers. I'm not sure the E is 10,000 better, however, it saved her life.


----------



## mustafa (Sep 11, 2013)

stolpe said:


> My favourite lens as well, save up now for the 24-70 f2.8L USM II.
> 
> / Stolpe



I would have thought a more up-to-date body should be a higher priority.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 11, 2013)

mustafa said:


> I would have thought a more up-to-date body should be a higher priority.



It is, but I'm working on my glass first, then I'll update the camera. I'm not making money on my pictures so photography is an expensive hobby for me! I can only make so many big purchases a year, and for me the 70-200 is a big purchase.

Last year it was the 17-55 and the 10-22. This year the 85 1.8 and 70-200.

Also, at this point, I'm not sure which path is right for me regarding FF or APS-C. I've been set on getting a 7d which will allow me to preserve the lenses I have. I'm not in a hurry on the body and will wait to see if that mythical creature known as the 7D mk II actually appears or not. With my luck, they'll beef it up to an APS-H sensor, making me sell those lenses anyway. Given enough light, my T1i produces some pretty good pictures IMO. It does struggle in darker environments though.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> Also, at this point, I'm not sure which path is right for me regarding FF or APS-C.



I jumped from 7D to 5D II....the IQ is day and night diff. in lower light and indoor shots. I started with just 50mm f1.4 and 70-200 f2.8 IS mrk I. Believe it or not, that was enough for me to shoot many events.

Slowly, I upgraded my lenses to L. Next thing I know, I own some of Canon best lenses. I'm sure you will get there 

Jumping from crop to FF was a right decision for me. I doubt I would go back to crop DSLR anytime soon.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2013)

FEDEX shows the package is out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not saying it's a good lens but.....

Take a crop camera, use a teleconverter, and almost any lens is soft.
Take a crop camera, use a teleconverter, and the 70-200IS ( F4 and 2.8) are sharp.

It is an impressive chunk of glass.... enjoy!


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 18, 2013)

So I took my new lens out to the local high school game and the results are below. I had my rebel set to ISO 3200 to get the shutter speed up, so the pictures were a bit noisy. Noise was reduced in Lightroom. Constructive criticism is welcomed.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a few more of our kittens. Again, constructive criticism welcomed.


----------

